# Welche Fernsehsender schaut ihr?



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (28. März 2010)

Moin!  Und ein zweiter Versuch - diesmal mit einer gelungenen Auswahlliste an Sendern.

Eine kleine Multiple-Choice-Umfrage an euch bezüglich eurer "Glotzgewohnheiten":

*Welche Fernsehsender schaut ihr überwiegend und  - am besten auch - warum?*

Bitte auch nur die Sender angeben, die ihr eben "überwiegend" und nicht nur mal für zwei Minuten während der Werbepause eurer Lieblingssendung anmacht.

Danke für die Teilnahme!


MR.CHS


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2010)

Wenn überhaupt, dann Pro7.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Einige, hast du Multi Choice oder muss man sich für einen entscheiden?


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (28. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einige, hast du Multi Choice oder muss man sich für einen entscheiden?



Ist natürlich ne Multiple-Choice-Umfrage (steht auch unten).


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. März 2010)

Ich kann doch nicht lesen.


----------



## Dal604 (28. März 2010)

Pro 7: Simpsons, Two and a half men und Raab
N-24/N-TV: Sehr gute Reportagen und Nachrichten
Eurosport: Alles an Sport halt


----------



## taks (28. März 2010)

SF2, ORF1, Kabel1, NTV


----------



## shoon (28. März 2010)

Schaue eigentlich nur Pro Sieben --> Two and a Half Man & Simspons 

mfg shoon


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. März 2010)

schau kaum noch fernsehen 
und wenn dann nachrichten


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. März 2010)

(o) schaue seit gut einem jahr nicht mehr fern. (weder ORF, noch kabel)

bei den momentanen sendungen, filmen, werbungen etc. ist das besser so, glaubt mir


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. März 2010)

Pro7 am Dienstag ist pflicht: Simpsons,Two and a half men , Scrups
RTL2 natürlich Mittwochs immer Stargate

Und sonst viel Sport


----------



## boss3D (28. März 2010)

[X] _andere ausländische Sender_

ORF1 - CSI Miami

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DOTL (28. März 2010)

Juhu, lange lebe die jugendliche Unvernunft...

Hier wird ausdrücklich nach Fernsehsendern gefragt. Sicherlich kann man angeben, dass man kein TV schaut, doch sollte man wahrlich vermeiden, hier irgendwelche dubiosen oder anderweitigen Links/Quellen zu nennen, die womöglich noch gegen das geltende Urheberrecht verstoßen. 
Es ist schon faszinierend, wie sehr sich manche mit solchen infantilen Äußerungen auf sich aufmerksam machen müssen. 
Die jeweiligen Beiträge wurden entfernt.

Insofern bitte ich eindringlich von solchen Angaben tunlichst Abstand zu nehmen.

Fragen/Anregungen diesbzgl. bitte ausschließlich per PN.


----------



## ThePlayer (28. März 2010)

Für zwischendurch YAVIDO.
Viele coole Videos und manche unbekannte Künstler.


----------



## der_yappi (28. März 2010)

ARD -> Tatort (manchmal auch was anderes)
ZDF -> SOKO, Rosenheim Cops, die England Krimis a la Inspector Barnaby, Reportagen / History
Pro7 -> Simpsons
DMAX -> diverse Reportagen
diverse Dritte Sender -> Filme und Wiederholungen
arte -> Reportagen


----------



## INU.ID (28. März 2010)

[x]DMAX (@Zattoo bzw. PC, läuft aber in der Regel nur so nebenher)

Mein Fernseher war schon sehr sehr lange nicht mehr an. So lange, würde mich nicht wundern wenn er sich kaputt gestanden hat. *g*


----------



## Pokerclock (28. März 2010)

Von allen in der Liste ist mir Phoenix am liebsten. Der Rest wird oftmals angezappt.


----------



## Ezio (28. März 2010)

andere ausländische Sender


----------



## Veriquitas (28. März 2010)

Pro 7 Kabel 1.Auf Kabel 1 läuft am Tag 4 mal Two and a half Men auf Prosieben immer Dienstags.Je nachdem wenn ich Zeit hab wird es gekugt und nicht zu vergessen King of Queens .


----------



## Paxton Fettel (30. März 2010)

ARD, ZDF, RTL II, Pro 7, Sat 1 und N24.
Drei mal Nachrichten und drei mal Unterhaltung


----------



## NCphalon (30. März 2010)

Ihr werdet lachen^^:


```
- N24
- n-tv
- andere deutsche Sender:
     - History
     - National Geographic
     - Sci-fi
```

Kann den ganzen Unterhaltungssendern irgendwie nix abgewinnen, N24 un n-tv guck ich auch nur wenn mich was wirklich interessiert, die meisten Inhalte stammen da eh von History un NG. Auf Sci-fi guck ich Stargate un Star Trek (Stargate Universe kommt da schon Sonntags um 20:15/Montags 17:45 und das ohne Werbeunterbrechung )


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (30. März 2010)

Arte und 3sat. Dem meisten anderen Mist kann Ich beim besten Willen nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. April 2010)

[X] RTL - wegen Bones und House
[X] Pro7 - wegen Simpsons, Futurama und Family Guy
[X] MTV - wegen Night Videos und Family Guy
[X] Comedy Central - wegen IT Crowd, Little Britain, Sarah Silverman und Takeshis Castle
[X] DMAX - ist der einzige Sender, den man theoretisch 24h schauen könnte, aber vorzugsweise Ausgesetzt in der Wildnis mit Bear Grylls und Anthony Burdain, einfach genial die 2 Typen.


----------



## emazemc (8. April 2010)

arte finde ich auch immer cool.. oder zdf neo die haben auch immer mal wieder interessante sachen


----------



## FTS (8. April 2010)

Ich schaue kaum Fernsehen. Im Urlaub manchmal Dmax. Ist aber auch nur ne halbe Stunde interessant. Ansonsten manchmal Fußball mit meinem Vater.

Aber keinen festen Sender und generell höchstens ne Stunde im Monat.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. April 2010)

kleines Update noch von mir: Phoenix, n-tv, N24, 3Sat, wenn interessante Dokus/Reportagen kommen


----------



## Caspar (12. April 2010)

[X] schaue kein Fernsehn


----------



## schub97 (12. April 2010)

ZDF,RTL,Sat 1.,Pro 7,Kabel 1,Vox,Euro Sport und Euro news(europäischer sender)


----------



## der Türke (12. April 2010)

Ich gucke seit fast 4 Monaten kein Fernseher mehr ist mir alles zu oberflächlich geworden und die Witze sind verblasst selbst die alten Klassiker sind öde.


----------



## Octopoth (12. April 2010)

[x] schaue kein Fernsehn

Sowas muss ich mir nicht antun. Was im dt. Fernsehen läuft is der letzte Dreck. Benutze den TV nur für DVDs und BDs.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. April 2010)

Mitlerweile schaue ich nur noch Stargate universe an aber da die Serie totaler mist ist schaue ich immer weniger TV an. Wenn dann schaue ich nur noch DVDs an und fertig. Keine Werbung keine einblendungen und wenn man ne Pause braucht drückt man auf Pause. 
Das TV Programm ist so langweilig geworden das mir nichts fehlt.

Also [x] schaue kein Fernsehn


----------



## bobby (12. April 2010)

[x] andere deutsche Sender-- sky--


----------



## Potman (12. April 2010)

[x]RTL II
[x]Pro7
[x]Kabel1
[x]nTV
[x]N24
[x]DMAX

Das sind so meine Standard Fernsehsender...


----------



## Aholic (12. April 2010)

DMAX ist mal einer der besten Sender überhaupt


----------



## Woohoo (13. April 2010)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Arte und 3sat. Dem meisten anderen Mist kann Ich beim besten Willen nichts abgewinnen.



So sieht es aus.  
Dazu noch ARD, ZDF, Phoenix und einige wenige andere ö.-r. Sender.


----------



## thysol (18. April 2010)

[x] schaue kein Fernsehn

Ich schaue kein Fernsehen. In Irland empfangen wir zwar auch Deutsches Fernsehen aber da reisst mich nix vom Hocker. Die Irischen Hauptsender sind zum einschlafen und die Nebenbei Sender sind von dem Amis und da laeuft die ganze Zeit irgendeine Ami ********. Ausserdem ist mir die Qualitaet von Fernsehen zu mager. Ich bin ein Blu-ray disc Fanboy.


----------



## Marcus80 (18. April 2010)

_ESPN America 
_


----------



## fiumpf (18. April 2010)

[X] schaue kein Fernsehen

Ich laufe mir lediglich DVD-Boxen von Serien oder ab und zu nen Film.


----------



## blubbi06 (9. September 2010)

schaue auch kein TV

Nur DVD Bluray und dergleichen xD


----------



## xaven (9. September 2010)

Bin auch TV-Aussteiger. 

H4-TV, Casting-Shows (in der die Jungs und Mädels vorgeführt werden), Promi-Dinner ohne Promis, unlustige Comedy-Shows, gestellte "Reality"-Sendungen und dann die immer platter werdende Werbung dazwischen. Ganz ehrlich, das schreit zum Himmel. Ohne mich. 

Filme schau ich im Kino oder auf DVD, in der ZDF-Mediathek gibts auch ab und an gute Dokus und ansonsten kann man seine Freizeit viel intelligenter gestalten.


----------



## Ahab (9. September 2010)

Pro 7, Kabel 1, N24. Den Rest auch, eigentlich alles - die ersten 3 aber ungleich öfter und die meiste Zeit.


----------



## Sash (9. September 2010)

schau auch immer weniger tv. gibt aber pflichtsendungen die ich immer schau, wie ncis, dr. house, eureka, sg usw.. criminal minds nicht zu vergessen..


----------



## Thyr (9. September 2010)

Ich schau immer abends rein, wegen bestimmten Sendungen schau ich nicht TV. Meistens bleib ich bei ARD/ZDF oder ntv/N24 hängen.


----------



## Kaktus (9. September 2010)

[X]schaue kein Fernsehn
Schon seid Jahren nicht mehr. Und wenn ich mal bei Bekannten rein schaue, sehe ich den selben Mist wie vor einigen Jahren. Geistiger Dünnschiß. Dokus kann man sich per Stream ansehen und gute Filme gibts in der Videothek oder im Kino. Den ein oder anderen auch per Stream bei den Sendern selbst.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (9. September 2010)

[X]  öffentliche und freie Sender

Hauptsächlich AnixeHD, ARD HD,  ServusTV HD, ZDF HD & ARTE HD 

Tolle Filme, massig Dokumentationen, interessante Reportagen, wunderbare Konzerte, Sport uvm.. 
Zum Beispiel gestern kam werbefrei in HD "Ein gutes Jahr" mit Russell Crowe und auf ServusTV in HD "Naked Lunch", ein völlig durchgeknallter Film aus den 90ern 
Einfach mal so unter der Woche  - schön auf Festplatte gesichert.

BluRay-Player habe ich auch, aber den könnte ich eigentlich wieder verkaufen, da dass HD-Angebot der öffentlichen, freien Sender derart groß und vielfälltig ist und ich kaum mit dem Schauen hinterherkomme.
Hinzu kommt auch, dass ich im Grunde lieber ne Runde zocke, als mich passiv berieseln zu lassen.


----------



## püschi (9. September 2010)

[X] schaue kein Fernsehen

Nur Filme und Serien auf DVD


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. September 2010)

ich schau jetzt auf rtl2 frauentausch an xD


----------



## Creeze135 (14. September 2010)

Also ich gucke auch fast überhaupt kein Fern mehr da einfach nur Schrott läuft, wenn man sich mal die Sender wie Sat1,Rtl oder Pro7 angucken wo den ganzen Tag über nur "unsere 4 Wände" oder "Mamas neuer Couchtisch"^^ läuft wird man doch krank. Also wenn ich mal den Fernseher anmache gucke ich am We auf Rtl oder Pro7 nen Film falls ich den Film nicht schon kenne oder in der Woche mal Nachrichen das wars auch.


----------



## Heng (14. September 2010)

[x] Pro7
[x] Kabel1
[x] Comedy Central
Habe die Sitcoms immer zur "nebenbei berieselung" an, wirklich anschauen tue ich mir die Serien aber nicht.

Ich gucke Filme, Serien auschließlich im O-Ton, und rege mich eigentlich immer nur auf wenn ich die deutschen Synchros höhre. Aber irgenwas fehlt wenn der TV nicht an ist. 
Leider ist Seinfeld die einzigste Serie, die in Deutschland auch im O-Ton läuft.


----------



## Barnie (14. September 2010)

Über Tage schon garnicht, es schreit, brüllt und wenns könnte, stinkt nur noch im Fernsehen. Bei RTL
isses am schlimmsten. Da krieg ich schon schlechte Laune wenn ich daran denke. Aber die Leute wollen es so und ziehen sich die Hartz-IV Sendungen gerne rein. Schon traurig wenn das eigene Leben nicht interessant genug ist.

[x]Ntv,N24,DMAX,Pro7


----------



## Pixy (15. September 2010)

Nana, wenn ich RTL schaue dann nur Monk, alles andere kann man vergessen.

Ich schaue meistens NTV oder N24 manchmal auch Phönix dort kommen hin und wieder sehr gute Dokus.

RTL 2 meide ich komplett, dort kommen sowieso nur irgendwelche Katastrophenfilme oder Big Brother, bua, ne danke auf so ein Mist kann ich verzichten.

Ansonsten noch Pro 7, aber nur zum Wochenende, da man sonst verblödet mit all den Talk Talk scheiss (darin geht es sowieso immer nur "mein freund hat meine beste Frundin gefi.... oder geschwängert" und dieser ganze Mist läuft in der Woche auf fast allen Sendern.

Das hier fand und finde ich nach wie vor passend:

"Mich kotzt das "allgemeine" Programm auch tierisch an.
als ich mal frei hatte, und aus lange Weile mal das Hausfrauen TV am Nachmittag ansah wurde mir echt schlecht.
Besonders auf RTL ist das Niveau echt im Keller.
"Mitten  im Leben" , "Verdachtsfälle" , "Die Schulermittler" und wie das alles  heisst, ey was für ein Deppen TV. Wer das schaut und auch noch für echt  hält, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Grottenschlechte Schauspieler, immer  ähnliche Geschichten, die nach angeblich wahren Geschehnissen  nachgestellt wurden. Aber alles als Doku, als wäre ein Kamerateam bei  ner echten Familie um deren turbolenten Alltag zu filmen. Wen  interessiert das ???

Solcherlei Sendungen tragen echt nur zur weiteren verblödung derer bei, die das sehen.  

Aber  auch genausoschlimm sind die Beratungsserien a la 2 bei Kalwas oder die  Supernanny. Wer tut sich freiwillig sowas an und sieht zu wie Kinder  ihre überforderten Eltern aufs Äusserste beleidigen und dann auf "die  stille Treppe" müssen... 

Früher warten es die Talkshows, die  alles überfluteten. Bei denen, die noch übrig sind, ist in jeder Zweiten  Sendung das Dauerthema "Ich bin nicht der Vater deiner Kinder - der  große Vaterschaftstest" oder Lügendetektortests, wie spannend... 

Dann  kamen die Gerichtsshows, die seit dem Eklat mit dem Maschendrahtzaun  auch nur noch mit drittklassigen Schauspielern bestückt sind. 

Und  nun haben wir "Reality-Dokus"  und "Help-TV", Kochshows, und natürlich  jede Menge Castingshows bei denen die ganzen unbegabten Widerlinge sich  beleidigen lassen und mit dreimal Nein und tränen in den Augen von der  Bühne gezerrt werden... Der Rest, der in den Recall und weiter bis ins  Finale kommt und dann noch gewinnt, geht uns ein halbes Jahr oder  vielleicht ein ganzes Jahr dann mit einer billigen Produktion von  Meister Dieter oder D.Soost dann jeden Tag aufs neue durchs Radio oder  Fernsehen dann auf den Zeiger ! 

Und dann nicht zu vergessen: die geliebten Comedyshows. Ich mag Comedy und lache auch gerne. 
Aber  dann über die richtigen Comedians. Mario Bart ist göttlich, auch Paul  Panzer, Atze Schröder und wie die alle heißen. Johann König ist auch  toll. Auch die Älteren: Otto, Mike Krüger alle Hervorragend. 
Aber  wenn dann solche Shows mit Volksbelustigungen kommt, in denen sich  Prominente, bei RTL auch schon VIPs genannt, für Geld zum Vollidioten  machen, damit alle Lachen können, dann hörts bei mir wieder auf.

Elton  vs. Simon ist Deppen-TV in höchster Vollendung. Zwei prominente Deppen  versuchen sich zur allgemeinen Belustigung in absurden wettkämpfen zu  schlagen... Ich kann da nicht drüber lachen. 

Und die Spitze von allem ist die gnadenlose Abzocke mit den Gewinnspielen auf 9Live ! 

Also  ich schaue fast nur noch DVD/blue ray. Filme ohne lästige Werbung, Auf  N24 oder Phoenix gibt es immer wieder interessante Dokus. Sportlich:  naja Fussball interessiert mich nur zur EM/WM. Formel 1 sehe ab und an. 

Auf  Pro 7 finde ich den Comedy-Dienstag noch sehenswert. Die Simpsons sind  ein Dauerbrenner, Switch reloaded ist klasse, auch Broken Comedy und  Phreak sind lustig. 

Wenn  Der großmeister Rach als Restaurant-tester oder grade aktuell seiner  Restaurantschule auf Sendung ist, das ist auch interessant und auch  glaubwürdig .  

Aber ansonsten ist für mich echt nicht viel sehenswert..." 

Das kommt nicht von mir, aber ich unterstütze es. weil es leider so ist.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (15. September 2010)

Meine 5 Cent:

"Elton vs. Simon": Die ersten Folgen, die nur kurz waren und nicht abends kamen, fand ich ganz lustig. Die neue Show ist lahm. Ähnliches gilt für TV Total (früher deutlich besser) und Comedy Street.

Ich habe mir damals einige der ersten Barbara-Salesch-Fälle angeguckt, das war ganz interessant, es waren echte Fälle! Seitdem es gespielt ist, schaue ich es nicht mehr. 

Simpsons: Früher (bis ca. 1999) deutlich besser. Damals genial, heute lahm.

Mario Barth fand ich in seiner Sendung auf Pro7 gut, ist schon einige Jahre her, heute find ich sein Dauerthema etwas abgelutscht und seine Comedy weniger lustig. Seine (aktuelle?) Sendung auf RTL konnte ich rund 1 Minute ertragen, dann war Schluss.

Atze Schröder find ich allgemein etwas peinlich, vor allem aber hat er mich noch nie zum Lachen gebracht.

Die gespielten Reality-Dokus sind eine Katastrophe. Es ist eine Schande, dass sowas dauerhaft in größerem Ausmaß geguckt wird, also Quote hat.

How I met your mother, Scrubs (auch hier werden die neuen Folgen schlechter), u.a. Sendungen kann man sich angucken... 

7 Tage, 7 Köpfe ist weg. Die Wochenshow ist weg. Beides war teilweise ziemlich genial.

Meine These: Früher war das Fernsehen besser.


----------



## XeQfaN (15. September 2010)

Ntv - n24


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (15. September 2010)

Was schaue ich?

Sporadisch Phoenix, ARD, ZDF, NTV, N24
Am interessantesten sind noch diverse Natur-/Tiersendungen, wobei sogar die Tiersendungen bei den Privaten immer dümmer werden, nach dem Motto "Wir stecken jetzt ganz viele Gegenstände in die Schnauze von einem Krokodil und gucken jetzt 60 min lang, in 5 Geschwindigkeiten und 10 Kameraeinstellungen wie das aussieht. Oder vor einigen Monaten wurde bei N-TV ein wenige Minuten langes Youtube-Video über einen Kampf Büffel vs. Löwe auf rund 50 oder 60 Minuten gestreckt.

Noch seltener schaue ich Private abseits von N24 und N-TV und das vor allem wenn gute Filme kommen. Aber auch das wird immer seltener, wenn z.B. zum Tausendsten Mal Matrix oder Herr der Ringe als der große Abendfilm auf RTL kommt, dann weiß ich nicht, wen das noch interessiert und zum x-ten Mal den Film mit massenhaft Werbung garniert sehen will. Selten Scrubs, u.a.


----------



## taks (15. September 2010)

Mein neuer Lieblingssender ist LAVA TV

Der einzig wahre Musiksender


----------



## yoschka (15. September 2010)

Wenn dann Sport (Eurosport, wenns sein muss auch Sport1) oder Politik u.Ä. also Phoenix..


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. September 2010)

Ich schaue immer noch kein Fernsehen. Aber ehrlich gesagt fehlt mir was. 


Ein Staubfänger in meiner Wohnung


----------



## GxGamer (15. September 2010)

[X] schaue kein Fernsehn

Das hält doch kein normaler Mensch aus.
Alles was ich mir anschaue sind gelegentlich Filme die ich noch nicht kenne und die ich interessant finde.


----------



## iceman650 (16. September 2010)

Öffentlich-Rechtliche (ARD, ZDF, Dritte, Arte, Phönix, 3Sat) - Was halt so kommt.
Sat1 - Championsleague
RTL - Formel1
MTV - Masters und Family Guy
DSF - MotoGP


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. September 2010)

Also wenn ich mal TV schaue, was nicht sehr oft vorkommt, dann nur folgende: 

- Pro Sieben --> Scrubs, Spielfilme, TV-Total und noch ein paar andere Serien
- RTL --> Dr. House, CSI, Monk 
- Sat1 --> Comedy 
- Kabel1 --> King of Queens 
- Vox --> nichts besonderes, manchmal was interessantes (wenn auf anderen Sendern nix kommt)


----------



## Lee (16. September 2010)

Eins Extra Aktuell -> Tagesschau im 15 Minuten Takt
Ansonsten je nach Programm auch mal nen Film auf einem der Privatsender. Alles andere kann man sich nicht mehr ansehen...


----------



## Toukion (20. September 2010)

ProSieben -> Scrubs, Two and a Half Men
Kabel Eins -> Two and a Half Men

Ansonsten hier und da mal etwas.


----------



## Juarez91 (23. September 2010)

ARD, DSF --> hauptsächlich wegen Fussball

RTL II, Kabel Eins, ProSieben --> Sitcoms (Immer wieder Jim, Die wilden 70er, Two and a Half Men, King of Queens, Hör mal wer da Hämmer, usw.)

Natürlich auf anderen Sender, je nach dem was läuft, aber die obrigen werden fast täglich geschaut.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. Oktober 2010)

fast alle, außer sowas wie 9live. außerdem natürlich sky bundesliga und skywelt.


----------



## staustria (25. Oktober 2010)

sky sport u. sport austria, sky bundesliga ja skywelt/extra, pro7, orf1


----------



## Pacman Fan (29. Oktober 2010)

ARD = Tagesschau, Tatort
Pro7 = The Simpsons, Two And A Half Men
K1 = Lost


----------



## STSLeon (29. Oktober 2010)

Kein Fernsehen mehr für mich...bei dem Programm bin ich aber auch nicht traurig drüber


----------



## Ceyone (2. November 2010)

TV schau ich auch schon sehr lange nicht mehr


----------



## huehnerrache (15. November 2010)

Also,
Wenn ich fernsehe dann sky oder kabel1
Sonst meist blu rays.


----------



## Semih91 (15. November 2010)

ARD -> Sportschau
ZDF -> Sportstudio
RTL -> Nachrichten, Verdachtsfälle, Gerichtsprozess etc.
RTL II -> Pokemon 
Pro 7 -> We are Family etc und Filme
Sat 1 -> Sport, Gerichtsprozess, Zwei bei Kallwass
nTV -> Nachrichten, Wissenschaftliche Sendungen
N24 -> Genau wir nTV
Super RTL -> Zeichentrickserien 
Euro Sport -> Sport
DSF (Sport 1) -> Sport
ausländische Fernsehen -> Sport, Nachrichten, Unterhaltung, alles mögliche halt 

Bei nTV und N24 gibt es wirklich Interessante Dokumente, Aufzeichnungen etc, lohnt sich öfters


----------



## Shi (15. November 2010)

Iiiiiihh RTL 2  Ich schau nur BibelTV
















.... nischt


----------



## mixxed_up (15. November 2010)

Ich schaue immer das, wo was läuft. Ansonsten meistens ProSieben. In letzter Zeit sehe ich aber lieber History HD, NatGeo HD und Discovery HD, da weiß ich was ich hab.


----------



## newjohnny (15. November 2010)

Ich gucke fast nie Fernsehen und wenn, dann Tagesschau, also ARD.


----------



## Moinge (17. November 2010)

Fernsehen guck ich schon seit ein paar jahren nicht mehr. was da so nachmittags läuft auf rtl2 und co. ruft bei mir nur kopfschütteln hervor. da spiel ich lieber ne runde pc


----------



## KiraSenpai (30. November 2010)

hm meistens pro7 und ab und zu rtl ^^


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

zdf_neo 3.sat


----------



## giga871 (18. Oktober 2011)

eigentlich kaum noch ...

aber früher auf jeden fall GIGA !  Ich will GIGA zurück!  Da fehlt was im Deutschen Fernsehen!


----------



## Bruce112 (18. Oktober 2011)

AB : 20:00  

Schaue meistens DMAX

,pro sieben= Two and half men , schlag den raab 
, tele 5 meistens Kunfu filme
, Kabel 1 automobil 
,sat 1 harald schmidt show , Flitschen von ARD 


RTL kommt nur meistens 99% Schrott , mit diesen superstar + bauer sucht ne schwarzes loch , und den typ dieter bohlen so ne spako . kann ich nicht mehr sehen .


----------



## Clawhammer (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich schaue so ziemlich kein Fernseher mehr (bin 21) seit dem ich meine Ausbildung angefangen hatte. Wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe also nicht arbeiten bin, schaue ich mir Abend auf MDR "Sachsenspiegel" und danach auf RBB "Abendschau" an. Damit bin ich dann so ziemlich auf dem Aktuellen was mich in meinen Regionen Interessiert...der Rest nja die Simpsons sind auch nicht mehr das was die mal waren...


----------



## MrReal1ty (19. Oktober 2011)

ARD, ZDF, RTL - Nachrichten ^^
Pro7 - Serien (Scrubs, Two and A Half Men, The Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother usw.)
DMAX - kP, iwas 
Ab und zu Kabel1... ebenfalls Serien :>


----------



## lu89 (19. Oktober 2011)

Reich - Ranicki hat ja recht: Es läuft einfach nichts anständiges mehr. Ich sehen meist nur Simpsons, Tagesschau/heute und mal was auf arte.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (23. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich seh ich gar kein Fern. Höchstens mal Die Simpsons auf Prosieben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Oktober 2011)

Meist Phoenix, N 24, DMax wo wenn überhaupt Werbung läuft die nicht so nervt wie bei einem Film. ARD und ZDF zur besten Sendezeit ja eher für Zuschauer aus der Gruft. Filme eigendlich nur auf Konserve, da ich Werbung hasse und die mittlerweile hirnlosen Einblendungen im Film eher abturnend find


----------



## ShiZon (23. Oktober 2011)

[x] schaue kein Fernsehen

Fernsehen ist seit etwas mehr als 10 Jahren nur noch unaktraktiv für mich und bockt mich auch nicht mehr, es gibt nüschts bestimmtes mehr was ich gezielt schaue, entweder laufen in der Klotze X-Wiederholungen, die selbst das wiederholte wiederholen oder es wird irgendein billigabklatsch von einer erfolgreichen TV-Serie ausgestrahlt, die wirklich keine Sau sehen will oder das einem so scheißegal ist was läuft, Hauptsache man kann den stressigen Tag hinter sich lassen, da nenne ich promt Warehouse 13, Fringe oder Frings wie immer das auch heißt, die ganz dreist die unerreichbaren Akte X nachmachen, da könnte ich eimerweise kotzen. Vor allem die ganzen schwulen Soaps, Casting- und Spielshows, die ich auf den Tod einfach nicht abkann, ich ertrage es einfach nicht mehr

Allerdings muß ich an dieser Stelle zugeben, früher habe ich Glücksrad gerne geschaut, weil das hat die grauen Zellen gefördert doch heutzutage ist es nur noch ein stumpfes, niveauloses und hirnloses Volksverdummungskonzept, was unter anderem von Protz 7, RTL und RTL II ausgestrahlt wird.

Wenn ich Fernsehe, dann nur um mal 5 Minuten was anderes zu sehen, mehr als zum durchzappen kann ich mich beim besten willen nicht motivieren, oh glatt vergessen, das einzigste was ich regelmäßig sehe, wenn ich es nicht ständig vergessen würde, ist Game One auf Viva.

Wie war das, nächstes Jahr im Februar war das glaub ich, wird doch von Analog auf Digital deutschlandweit umgesattelt, wie schön das Game One auch Online geschaut werden kann, obwohl ich mir das lieber im Fernsehen ansschauen möchte, die anderen TV-Kunden haben dann wohl die Arschkarte gezogen und müssen sich so ein scheiß Box kaufen, um überhaupt TV schauen zu können, korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## firephoenix28 (24. Oktober 2011)

Pro7 fuer Two and a half Man & Simpsons
Kabel 1 fuer Castle


----------



## Raigen (24. Oktober 2011)

Schaue hauptsächlich so Sender wie Phoenix oder ZDFneo da man dort manchmal ganz interessante Reportagen und Dokumentationen findet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2011)

firephoenix28 schrieb:


> Pro7 fuer Two and a half Man & Simpsons
> Kabel 1 fuer Castle



Da kaufe ich lieber die Sammlung von " Two and a Half Men " auf DVD oder BR


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Oktober 2011)

[X] RTL & Pro7

Serien und weil dort gute Filme kommen


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

Pro7 und 13th Street und Dmax


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

Pro 7/ Kabel1: Two and a half Man und TV Total
NTV/n24: ab und zu laufen da gute Kriege ^^
andere: zdfNeo wegen neoParadise (echt gute Sendung)


----------



## Festplatte (21. November 2011)

Pro 7 / Kabel 1 / N24 / VOX / Sat 1 / Comedy Central / VIVA / NTV


----------



## Tikkita (29. November 2011)

Seit ich das Sky Abo habe muss ich sagen dass ich eindeutig da mehr schaue auf Cinema natürlich und Fox wegen der Serien, also alleine schon Game of Thrones und Walking Dead - Hammer!


----------



## NuTSkuL (29. November 2011)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Pro 7 / Kabel 1 / N24 / VOX / Sat 1 / Comedy Central / VIVA / NTV



/sign


----------



## almfeg (1. Dezember 2011)

Pro7/Kabel1/Vox

sonst eig nix


----------



## Gast7777 (20. März 2012)

History HD

Da schaue ich mir seit einiger Zeit alle Seasons der Ufo Hunters an..hochinterressant absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## micsterni14 (21. März 2012)

Das Erste, Sonntagabend, Tatort FTW!!!


----------



## OctoCore (23. März 2012)

ZDF Neo, 3sat, arte. 

Natürlich gehe ich auch mal bei den Privaten fremd, wenn da was Interessantes rennt, wie die Desperaten Hausfrauen oder Castle usw. Oder früher Monk, als es noch neue Folgen zu senden gab.

Und wenn ich es nicht schon gesehen hätte: Auf RTL 2 läuft von Freitag (also heute den 23.3.) bis Sonntag komplett die erste Staffel Game Of Thrones ab 20.15 (ich kann mir aber nicht denken, dass um die Zeit nicht hier und da was gekürzt wird - aber spät in der Nacht gibt's noch eine Wiederholung).


----------



## der-sack88 (23. März 2012)

Meistens nur ÖR, da es da die besten Filme gibt, dazu noch ohne Werbung. Da laufen eben nicht nur 08/15-Blockbuster, sondern auch mal Filme, die man nicht schon zigmal gesehen hat und die im Kino vielleicht nicht so der Riesenerfolg waren.
Generell schau ich nur noch Filme und Sport, der Rest kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Von daher gibts auch ab und zu mal Pro7, Sat1 oder Kabel1, aber nur sehr selten. Nachrichten gibts nur von Phoenix, NTV und N24 hingegen sind auch nur Pseudonachrichtensender bei denen gefühlte 99% der Zeit irgendwelche Dokus über Hitler laufen, die unhistorisch und reißerisch sind.

Im Grunde läufts darauf hinaus, dass ich Freitags gucke, was es die kommende Woche so an interessanten Filmen gibt und merk mir das dann. Meistens gibts die dann bei ZDF Neo oder Arte mitten in der Nacht, weshalb mein Fernsehen meistens von der Festplatte kommt, und zwar dann, wenn ich will.


----------



## RyzA (23. März 2012)

ARD
ZDF
WDR
3Sat
RTL
Sat1
Pro7
VOX


----------



## troppa (24. März 2012)

Alle Sender die über 52 Stimmen haben seh ich garnicht... ZDF.neo und ZDF.kultur fehlen bei mir noch.


----------



## onslaught (24. März 2012)

O M G, Pro7 führt, Gute Nacht du schöne Welt 

ARD HD + Zusatzprogs.
ZDF HD + Zusatzprogs.
SWR und die anderen 3.
SF 1/2
Servus HD
Arte
3-Sat
N24 /NTV & Co.
Eurosport für Superbike WM

aber nicht jeden Tag 

*WENN* bei den privaten mal was gutes/neues kommt nehm ichs auf und schneid die unerträglich viele Werbung raus.


----------



## RyzA (24. März 2012)

Pro 7 zeigt meistens Sonntag Abend gute Filme. Eine Zeit lang habe ich auch viel Pro7 wegen Raab geguckt. Aber finde den mitlerweile nervig und langweilig.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (24. März 2012)

[X] Pro 7 : Da laufen meistens die neuesten Filme und Serien. Ich nehm die aber meistens auf und spul dann die 30-60 Minuten Werbung weg. 
[X] Kabel 1: Bringt viele alte Klassiker. Nach der x-ten Wiederholung aber auch nervig. Besonders wenn der Film zwischen den Sendergruppen hin und hergereicht wird.
[X] WDR: Für ein paar Nachrichten aus der Region.


Leider gibts bei uns kein niederländisches/belgisches Fernsehn mehr. Da gabs die Filme in Originalsprache und ohne Werbung.


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. März 2012)

Eig. keinen.... außer täglich die Tagesthemen auf ARD um 20 Uhr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2012)

Da ich nur ganz ganz selten mal was im TV sehe (ich selbst besitze nicht mal eins):
[x] ich schaue kein TV.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. März 2012)

Im Prinzip alle Sky Sender.
Bei der auswahl hab ich keinen festen Sender.


----------



## TobiOC (28. März 2012)

ich kucke nur dmax und nachrichten alles andere intressiert mich nicht


----------



## Bl0ody666 (30. März 2012)

rtl 

nä nä
n24, 
dmax, 
ntv, 
tele5,
ndr (der heimatwegen ^^  )

dad war es auch schon, ist eigentlich traurich das es zu viel schund sender gibt -.-°


----------



## TheLogium (15. April 2012)

ProSieben, Dmax, N24 und ntv


----------



## Zocker_Boy (8. März 2013)

ARD und die Dritten nur samstags für die Sportschau/Bundesliga und sonst für Nachrichten.
Pro 7 und Vox für die meisten Spielfilme. Eventuell noch 3Sat und Arte für eine interessante Doku oder ein Konzert. Alle anderen Sender können mir mittlerweile fast gestohlen bleiben


----------



## Niza (8. März 2013)

Also ich schaue wenn dann RTL Donnerstag Abends Alarm für Cobra 11 oder ZDF Inspektor Barneby 

Wenn mal die kleinen da sind dann wird auch mal Super RTL oder KiKa mitgeschaut

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Anubis12334 (8. März 2013)

eigt. gar nicht so wenig private, kaum dt. öffentliche. 

Aber BBC & Co fehlen hier ja


----------



## iNsTaBiL (3. April 2013)

Am liebsten Dokus auf N24/ntv.
Dmax ist auch ein hammer Sender.


----------



## detschi (3. April 2013)

Wenn ich Fern schaue, dann Kabel1 und Pro7, auf denn anderen Sendern kommt doch nur noch Mist.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. April 2013)

Ich sehe meistens Pro7 , und manchmal N24 für Dokus. 
Auf Pro7 läuft fast alles was ich gerne sehe, was nicht läuft sind Serien wie Stargate, die hab ich auf DVD und sehr sie mir stundenlang ohne Werbung an.


----------



## JackOnell (3. April 2013)

FOX mag ich am liebsten


----------



## Mick-Jogger (3. April 2013)

Wenn überhaupt nur Wissenssender!
BRalpha ist z.B. oft sehr interessant!


----------



## Low (3. April 2013)

Ich gucke alle Sender auf denen das läuft was ich sehen will.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (4. April 2013)

Kein Fernsehen.


----------



## Leandros (4. April 2013)

Nix!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> FOX mag ich am liebsten



Oder meinst du Vox . Ab dem 04. 04. gibt es in NDS im Kabel anstatt WDR jetzt Bibel TV, da werden die Einschlafquoten sicherlich steigen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. April 2013)

[X] PRO7
[X] COMEDY CENTRAL

Und comedy central nur wegen little britain & manchmal south park/family guy


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2013)

Heute abend werde ich mal wieder arte sehen - oder zumindest aufzeichnen.
Mal sehen, ob diese schwedische Roboter-Drama-Serie was taugt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supeq (4. April 2013)

Ich schau keine "Sender" sondern nur ausgewählte Sendungen die mir gefallen, meist laufen die auf 

[X] History HD
[X] Nat Geo HD

oder halt Fußball bei Sky Sport X


----------



## bjoern1982 (4. April 2013)

Ganz klar. DMAX!


----------



## PCGHGS (4. April 2013)

[x] ARD z.B. Sportschau
[x] ZDF z.B. ZDF Sportstudio
[x] Regionale (NDR, WDR, MDR, SWR, HR, BR, RBB...)

[x] DSF Sport1 z.B. PS Profis


----------



## pringles (4. April 2013)

Hab seit über nem 3/4 Jahr nicht mehr richtig Fernsehen geschaut, finde für mich auf Youtube bessere Unterhaltung.


----------



## JackOnell (4. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Oder meinst du Vox . Ab dem 04. 04. gibt es in NDS im Kabel anstatt WDR jetzt Bibel TV, da werden die Einschlafquoten sicherlich steigen.



Nein meine Fox
http://www.foxchannel.de/


----------



## Mick-Jogger (4. April 2013)

Du wohnst aber in Deutschland?
Wenn ja auf welchem Weg kannste das anschauen?


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2013)

In meiner Ecke Deutschlands gehts per Kabel oder Satellit. IPTV sowieso. 
Empfang


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (4. April 2013)

Ich habe und brauche keinen Fernseher


----------



## JackOnell (4. April 2013)

Hab KabelDeutschland Premium HD blablabla wegen Fox....
Hauptsächlich laufen dort immer die neusten Serien und nur dort läuft Dr.Who


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (4. April 2013)

Pro7 - wegen Scrubs, HimyM usw. und um über die Dummheit der Galileo-Typen zu lachen 
n-TV/n24 - kommen z.B. ab und zu ganz interessante Dokus über das Weltall
Viva/Comedy Central - wegen Family Guy und Co., Little Britain,...


----------



## -Atlanter- (4. Mai 2013)

Fernsehsender schaue ich mittlerweile fast nur noch wenn ich weiß, dass etwas kommt was mich auch interessiert. Meistens ist sind dies Pro7 und RTL II, da es im Free-TV kaum Sender gibt die Erstausstrahlungen von guten Science-Fiction und Fantasy-Serien ausstrahlen.

Pro7 - wegen amerikanischen, britischen und kanadischen Scifi-Serien wie z.B. Eureka und (derzeit) Primeval
RTL II - wegen amerikanischen, britischen und kanadischen Scifi- o. Fantasy-Serien wie z.B. Stargate, Torchwood und (derzeit) Warehouse 13
Regionale [nur BR]
ntv
N24

Andere Sender schalte ich ein wenn, ein Film kommt der mich interesiert.


----------



## FabiCMR (23. Mai 2013)

Kabel | Pro 7 | Sport1 |


----------



## Oromus (16. Juni 2013)

TNT Serie, SyFy und wegen der Sportschau die ARD. Ansonsten sind es Filme auf BluRay.


----------



## Fabiii (17. Juni 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ich habe und brauche keinen Fernseher


 
Dito!
Schaue nur Nachrichten übers Inet


----------



## happypcuser (23. Juni 2013)

Ich denke mal die meisten die RTL angeklickt haben, haben es aus spaß gemacht!

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das so viele RTL suchten O.o
Ihr seit ya nicht alle niveaulos!

- Happy Pc User


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Juni 2013)

ARD - Nachrichten, Länderspiele
ZDF - Das aktuelle Sportstudio
ZDFinfo - ab und zu mal Dokus, obwohl man fast die selben Dokus auch bei N24 zu sehen kriegt
ZDFneo - Raumschiff Enterprise
Tele 5 - Star Trek TNG, Star Trek Raumschiff Voyager
ComedyCentral - Spongebob , Southpark
Viva - Ugly Americans
DMAX - wegen Bear Grylls und Cody Lundin 
Pro Sieben - Big Bang Theory, TAAHM (nur die Folgen mit Charlie) 

Alle anderen Sender eher selten, Sat1 und Kabel1 hauptsächlich wegen NCIS, RTL, RTL2 und VOX fast nie, es sei denn es laufen gute Filme, was in letzter Zeit sehr sehr selten der Fall war. 

Auf Pro Sieben braucht man sich ja schon gar keine Filme mehr anzuschauen. Da wird gefühlt Matrix, Underworld und Resident Evil alle 3 Monate wiederholt.
Liefen auf Pro Sieben nicht so viele gute, amerikanische Serien, wäre es genau so niveaulos wie RTL. 

Und ganz allgemein gesagt, sollte man die Senderchefs von ProSieben, RTL & Co. mal dafür an die Wand stellen, dass es immer noch so viele Castingshows gibt. Wann hört diese Seuche endlich mal auf?! Es gibt doch schon genug Z-Promis, die sich die Hupen aufpumpen lassen und sich am Ballermann auf Malle zum Affen machen.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Juni 2013)

Pro7 wegen Two and a half man und The big bang theory und Comedy Central wegen South Park.


----------



## dPbvulkan (30. Juni 2013)

[x] Ich schaue kein Fernsehen.


----------



## Hammer2x (30. Juni 2013)

Wenn's nach mir geht gehört das Privatfernsehen verboten! Volksverdummung!!!


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. Juli 2013)

Quer durch den Kräutergarten, da ist ein bisschen von allem dabei. Von den auswählbaren vor allem Eurosport, von ausländischen Sendern vor allem La Une, La Deux, France 2, France 3, Mangas, Histoire (alles französischsprachige Sender, die beiden Erstgenannten davon Belgier) und ab und zu mal National Geographic oä. Wenn ich denn überhaupt Fernsehe, mit der Tour de France komme ich jetzt wohl alleine auf knapp 30% des Jahrespensums


----------



## beren2707 (9. Juli 2013)

Fernsehen? Früher mal...


----------



## YuT666 (9. Juli 2013)

Wenn TV, dann nur Tele5 wegen den trashigen Movies, ab und an DMAX wegen OCC und früher wegen Monster Garage & American Hot Rod - Als Boyd Coddington nach gelebt hat (Gott sei seiner verrusten Seele gnädig). Manchmal Arte weil es dort manchmal ein paar gute Indies gibt und NTV wegen ein paar interessanten Dokus (Rykers, Aryan Brotherhood).


----------



## debalz (9. Juli 2013)

nur noch Sender ohne Werbung! (außer DMax wg. King of Bacon etc  )


----------



## Codebreaker (15. Juli 2013)

DMax weil schon ab und zu interessante Sachen kommen.


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Juli 2013)

Schaue bis auf Formel 1 gar kein Fernsehen. Da läuft mir zu viel hirnerwichende Grütze.


----------



## genetikk (20. Juli 2013)

Dmax, Sport1, Eurosport, Orf1


----------



## Flotter Geist (21. Juli 2013)

Der Fernseher ist bei mir nur an wenn ich Blu Ray's schaue..........[x]_schaue kein Fernsehn_


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2013)

Bibel TV und Co, ich liebe Geschichten von Münchhausen und Co


----------



## Karless (20. August 2013)

Rtl, pro 7 , n24 , ntv , kabel 1, sat 1, rtl2,


----------

